# Problems Responding Back?!



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

Every time I'm gonna respond back to someone who answered my post this message appears:








How can I fix this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll get the big dogs involved. Can you send me in a PM to what you wanted to say? Or put it in this post? 

I'm going to report this post to get it noticed so don't be worried by it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I removed the report because the post disappears from the forum. You can't very well try to post to it if it's not visible.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Can you post it now? You have to have 3 posts on the forum before it will let you put a picture or a link into a message. It looks like you have 3 posts now, if you haven't already, try again now. If you still can't, we'll figure it out


----------



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

Sylie said:


> Can you post it now? You have to have 3 posts on the forum before it will let you put a picture or a link into a message. It looks like you have 3 posts now, if you haven't already, try again now. If you still can't, we'll figure it out


Im able to answer back to you but I can't answer back to the other guy NM1 something


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Okay, we're on it


----------



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

Sylie said:


> Okay, we're on it


Thank you!!


----------

